# [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

1) Suggest you see the EVAlbum and see what has been
done before. No sense re-inventing the wheel when you
can copy what has been tried and works well.
2) Mileage requirements are pushing it, especially in
cold weather, on one hand, but perfect when you say 20
mi. there and back. Which is it?
3) Don't do an automatic.
4) I'm in Grants Pass. Is that So. OR enough for
you? (;-p

Best to you; welcome to the list!



> --- Aliza <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I am looking to do an ev conversion over the next
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks for the welcome.

I kind of haunt the evalbum LOL. There is a CRX that is intriguing - 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1354 top speed of 80mph and a 40 mile range 
for $5,000c - probably cost me $7,000. another guy put a Siemens AC in one 
and it pegged the spedometer and has a 70 mile range at 65 mph. He says it 
is too powerful for the car and of course it has an $11,000 price tag on the 
conversion. The tercel has some conversions already done as well. One of 
them is in my utility range and the other two dont come close. The one that 
the university did only has a 7 mile range at 35mph - it is in progress it 
looks like. My guess is that folks who are converting a tercel probably are 
on a really constrained budget so no extras) No accuras but there are a 
couple van conversions - of course they are all manual far as I can see. My 
1996 grand caravan is in pretty good shape but with over 200,000 miles on 
the original motor and transmission it is on its way out. dont know if 
there is a manual option on those though.

I can do the 20 miles but really do want a longer range so I can go to 
medford and back - but that would be a 60 mile range and probably require 
the AC motor and lots of batteries. Or do I have other options?

Aliza


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Bath" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, October 25, 2007 7:02 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question


> 1) Suggest you see the EVAlbum and see what has been
> done before. No sense re-inventing the wheel when you
> can copy what has been tried and works well.
> 2) Mileage requirements are pushing it, especially in
> cold weather, on one hand, but perfect when you say 20
> mi. there and back. Which is it?
> 3) Don't do an automatic.
> 4) I'm in Grants Pass. Is that So. OR enough for
> you? (;-p
>
> Best to you; welcome to the list!
>


> > --- Aliza <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> I am looking to do an ev conversion over the next
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

yes there is a manual option on the caravans, they are a bit hard to find, but I don't think there is any difference between the transmissions from their front wheel drive cars to the minivans

> 
> I kind of haunt the evalbum LOL. There is a CRX that is intriguing - 
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1354 top speed of 80mph and a 40 mile range 
> for $5,000c - probably cost me $7,000. another guy put a Siemens AC in one 
> and it pegged the spedometer and has a 70 mile range at 65 mph. He says it 
> is too powerful for the car and of course it has an $11,000 price tag on the 
> conversion. The tercel has some conversions already done as well. One of 
> them is in my utility range and the other two dont come close. The one that 
> the university did only has a 7 mile range at 35mph - it is in progress it 
> looks like. My guess is that folks who are converting a tercel probably are 
> on a really constrained budget so no extras) No accuras but there are a 
> couple van conversions - of course they are all manual far as I can see. My 
> 1996 grand caravan is in pretty good shape but with over 200,000 miles on 
> the original motor and transmission it is on its way out. dont know if 
> there is a manual option on those though.
> 
> I can do the 20 miles but really do want a longer range so I can go to 
> medford and back - but that would be a 60 mile range and probably require 
> the AC motor and lots of batteries. Or do I have other options?
> 
>

_________________________________________________________________
Peek-a-boo FREE Tricks & Treats for You!
http://www.reallivemoms.com?ocid=TXT_TAGHM&loc=us
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll call my transmission guy tomorrow and ask about the complexity with my 
model. The van might be a good one to convert then - lots of room for 
batteries.

thanks Robert

Aliza
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "robert harder" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, October 25, 2007 8:30 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question


>
> yes there is a manual option on the caravans, they are a bit hard to find, 
> but I don't think there is any difference between the transmissions from 
> their front wheel drive cars to the minivans
>
>>
>> I kind of haunt the evalbum LOL. There is a CRX that is intriguing -
>> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1354 top speed of 80mph and a 40 mile 
>> range
>> for $5,000c - probably cost me $7,000. another guy put a Siemens AC in 
>> one
>> and it pegged the spedometer and has a 70 mile range at 65 mph. He says 
>> it
>> is too powerful for the car and of course it has an $11,000 price tag on 
>> the
>> conversion. The tercel has some conversions already done as well. One 
>> of
>> them is in my utility range and the other two dont come close. The one 
>> that
>> the university did only has a 7 mile range at 35mph - it is in progress 
>> it
>> looks like. My guess is that folks who are converting a tercel probably 
>> are
>> on a really constrained budget so no extras) No accuras but there are 
>> a
>> couple van conversions - of course they are all manual far as I can see. 
>> My
>> 1996 grand caravan is in pretty good shape but with over 200,000 miles on
>> the original motor and transmission it is on its way out. dont know if
>> there is a manual option on those though.
>>
>> I can do the 20 miles but really do want a longer range so I can go to
>> medford and back - but that would be a 60 mile range and probably require
>> the AC motor and lots of batteries. Or do I have other options?
>>
>>
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Peek-a-boo FREE Tricks & Treats for You!
> http://www.reallivemoms.com?ocid=TXT_TAGHM&loc=us
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Aliza wrote:
> 
> > I can do the 20 miles but really do want a longer range so I can go to
> > medford and back - but that would be a 60 mile range and probably
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you want a cheap ride, don't care what others think, don't care about
safety, and no one will ever ride with you, then look at a small car that is
very light. Look on craigslist for a non runner to use. I got mine for $150.
Now gut the car of everything you can find. Remove all the seats except the
driver seat. Remove gas tank, muffler, any brackets not needed, spare tire,
remove console, remove plastic panels, seat belts, and etc. You could even
start removing chunks of metal in circle from the car to reduce the weight
more. A 1994 geo metro weighs 1650lbs as sold. The engine, alternator, and
various pipes, weighs about 150lbs. Removal of A/C and tubes, fans will
remove another 40-50lbs. A lighter EV will require less batteries to get the
same range. Still if you gutted it down to say 800lbs and then added back
800lbs for the conversion you are back at 1600lbs. I doubt it could be
gutted down to 800lbs unless metal was removed and then it might not hold
the batteries or fall apart when hit. I bet you could get it to 1000lbs
before the conversion. However, it would be a very noisy ride without the
interior. I guess you could fill the interior with non toxic, non flammable
foam like from a gutted lighweight pillow to help decrease the noise. 

Another idea is this. It is extremely crazy. Basically take the vehicle and
chop off as much of the top and sides as possible except leave door on one
side. Try to leave the front window if possible. I am sure it can be gotten
down very low in weight. Now build a form to rebuild the body out of
cardboard and now spray the inside of this with with a foam bottle from
Walmart. Let it dry for a long time. Remove the cardboard with wax paper on
one side of cardboard from the inside. The inside will look real bad and
lumpy. The outside will be smooth and nice. You now have a very light weight
vehicle. Oh, just spray paint it and no one will ever know your car is made
of walmart spray foam. You might want to coat it several times to increase
the thickness. If done thick enough it will actually be quieter than before.
For windows, just cut a hole out of the foam and use that plastic that is
from jeeps and glue it tight with 1 minute epoxy.

You probably think I am making fun and well yeah I am little, but check out
http://www.1989geometro.com/pictures.html and then you will see what is
possible. I'm sure you could modify this to your needs. 




> Alizav wrote:
> >
> >
> > I am looking to do an ev conversion over the next year. I have 3 or 4
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Neat what he did! You could get most (maybe even all) of the same benefit by chopping the top.

----- Original Message ----
From: ampaynz1 <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 5:59:25 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question

... You probably think I am making fun and well yeah I am little, but check
out http://www.1989geometro.com/pictures.html and then you will see what is possible. I'm sure you could modify this to your needs.




__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Tired of spam? Yahoo! Mail has the best spam protection around 
http://mail.yahoo.com 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

great post !!! I have been wanting to add wheel well covers on the Bradley that I am building and did not know how the front would look . I had the curve out on the tire idea good to have a pic . 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: David Dymaxion<mailto:[email protected]> 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<mailto:[email protected]> 
Sent: Saturday, October 27, 2007 11:45 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question


Neat what he did! You could get most (maybe even all) of the same benefit by chopping the top.

----- Original Message ----
From: ampaynz1 <[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>>
To: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 5:59:25 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question

... You probably think I am making fun and well yeah I am little, but check
out http://www.1989geometro.com/pictures.html<http://www.1989geometro.com/pictures.html> and then you will see what is possible. I'm sure you could modify this to your needs.




__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Tired of spam? Yahoo! Mail has the best spam protection around 
http://mail.yahoo.com<http://mail.yahoo.com/> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm also in the process of deciding which chassis to use for my fist
conversion. I've done a fare bit of homework and i'm at the point where i
need to get my hands dirty. I'm hoping some of you have some opinions to
share regarding my 3 candidates.

we have a family of 4 (with a 1/2 time live in In-law) and want the car for
in town use but i've compared the cost of designing it for 35 mile round
trips at freeway speeds and the relatively flat roads of sacramento and
think it would be worth the extra cost to increase range and speed.

our first choice was a *volvo 240* with 144 volts but i've been unable to
find a single volvo 240 that has been converted, not on this list's
archives, not on the ev album (only 2 newer volvo models listed there), not
through a google search (although volvo has a new hybrid EV in development
with motors in all four wheels)... so i am hesitant to jump in and convert
something that's not been done (or done often enough that it shows up in the
usual places). other than weight (about 2900 lbs curb) and wind drag, *why
wouldn't this make a good chassis for a conversion? *they're built like a
tank, there are tons of them out there, and they are cheap.



our second choice is a 1996 -2001 saturn s series 4 door with 120 volts.
they are light for a 4door, aerodynamic and available; many have blown
engines these days but are in good cosmetic shape, they seem to be a popular
chassis for a conversion, and you can pick one up with good exterior and
interior for 500 - 1000 $$ pretty easy in SF or the valley.

third option is a VW cabriolet <1993 with 108 - 120 volts, ,but it has no
power steering, no vacuum needed for breaks and it's a convertible and there
are plenty of kits available and it would be fun to drive; but they are not
as easy to find in ok shape with a roof that doesn't leak and its not a 4
door, and has only 4 seats



Does any body know of any converted volvo 240's? any opinions on this
chassis for a conversion?

Thanks,
john



On Oct 28, 2007 12:29 PM, FRED JEANETTE MERTENS <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > great post !!! I have been wanting to add wheel well covers on the
> > Bradley that I am building and did not know how the front would look . I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

just a word of caution on saturns in good cosmetic shape, remember the body=
on these will still look good after the suspension and frame components ha=
ve rotted away due to the plastic bodies, this is true of a lot of late 90'=
s vehicles the paint is strong enough to leave a great looking body and the=
structure is unusable...make sure you get under and look carefully at the =
important parts of the car, I know you said you live in california and you =
may find it not to be the issues it is here in the rust belt but it amazes =
me how good a car can still be cosmetically and be structurally rotten arou=
nd here

> Date: Sat, 3 Nov 2007 23:39:55 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question
> =

> Hello all,
> I'm also in the process of deciding which chassis to use for my fist
> conversion. I've done a fare bit of homework and i'm at the point where i
> need to get my hands dirty. I'm hoping some of you have some opinions to
> share regarding my 3 candidates.
> =

> we have a family of 4 (with a 1/2 time live in In-law) and want the car f=
or
> in town use but i've compared the cost of designing it for 35 mile round
> trips at freeway speeds and the relatively flat roads of sacramento and
> think it would be worth the extra cost to increase range and speed.
> =

> our first choice was a *volvo 240* with 144 volts but i've been unable to
> find a single volvo 240 that has been converted, not on this list's
> archives, not on the ev album (only 2 newer volvo models listed there), n=
ot
> through a google search (although volvo has a new hybrid EV in development
> with motors in all four wheels)... so i am hesitant to jump in and convert
> something that's not been done (or done often enough that it shows up in =
the
> usual places). other than weight (about 2900 lbs curb) and wind drag, *why
> wouldn't this make a good chassis for a conversion? *they're built like a
> tank, there are tons of them out there, and they are cheap.
> =

> =

> =

> our second choice is a 1996 -2001 saturn s series 4 door with 120 volts.
> they are light for a 4door, aerodynamic and available; many have blown
> engines these days but are in good cosmetic shape, they seem to be a popu=
lar
> chassis for a conversion, and you can pick one up with good exterior and
> interior for 500 - 1000 $$ pretty easy in SF or the valley.
> =

> third option is a VW cabriolet <1993 with 108 - 120 volts, ,but it has no
> power steering, no vacuum needed for breaks and it's a convertible and th=
ere
> are plenty of kits available and it would be fun to drive; but they are n=
ot
> as easy to find in ok shape with a roof that doesn't leak and its not a 4
> door, and has only 4 seats
> =

> =

> =

> Does any body know of any converted volvo 240's? any opinions on this
> chassis for a conversion?
> =

> Thanks,
> john
> =

> =

> =

> On Oct 28, 2007 12:29 PM, FRED JEANETTE MERTENS <[email protected]>


> > wrote:
> > =
> 
> > > great post !!! I have been wanting to add wheel well covers on the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

the car i'm building is for my wife to drive who needs a car that's reliable
and that she can drive without needing to have to do anything out of the
ordenary for it to drive like a normal car. am i crazy to think that i,
being some what mechanically inclined and motivated, could complete an EV
conversion that will work reliably and not be something too complicated for
her to use daily for shopping and taking kids to and from school? and also
be something that when completed won't need me to fix something on it by the
end of every week?
Thanks



> John Downs <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello all,
> > I'm also in the process of deciding which chassis to use for my fist
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

the saturn is a good choice and after you get the bugs out of the conversion it will be what you want .
----- Original Message ----- 
From: John Downs<mailto:[email protected]> 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<mailto:[email protected]> 
Sent: Sunday, November 04, 2007 12:02 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question


the car i'm building is for my wife to drive who needs a car that's reliable
and that she can drive without needing to have to do anything out of the
ordenary for it to drive like a normal car. am i crazy to think that i,
being some what mechanically inclined and motivated, could complete an EV
conversion that will work reliably and not be something too complicated for
her to use daily for shopping and taking kids to and from school? and also
be something that when completed won't need me to fix something on it by the
end of every week?
Thanks



> John Downs <[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>> wrote:
> 
> > Hello all,
> > I'm also in the process of deciding which chassis to use for my fist
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The reality of converting this thing is that unless
you read _everything_ there is to read on EVs, it will
spend its' first couple of years evolving. Examples:
- You got a 35A DCDC converter, and find out that
during the winter, when you have wipers, lights,
blower and rear defroster on, when you add some brake
lights onto it, your headlights dim. So you purchase
a 60A DCDC.
- You realize the location you chose for your E_meter
has poor visibility, so you wait until you have time
in your schedule to pull the dash and re-do the
E-meter loc.
- You realize you want more air to your brake rotors,
now that you have 1000 more lbs. to haul around, and
need the extra braking capacity, so you get a new set
of wheels.

I could go on, but the point is, it will be a rolling
science experiment for a little while, but it will be
the best vehicle you've ever had through it all!

(Needless to say, I still push for the Civic, with
room for 18 flooded batteries!)
peace,


--- FRED JEANETTE MERTENS <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > the saturn is a good choice and after you get the
> > bugs out of the conversion it will be what you want
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John Downs" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, November 04, 2007 10:02 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question


> the car i'm building is for my wife to drive who needs a car that's 
> reliable
> and that she can drive without needing to have to do anything out of the
> ordenary for it to drive like a normal car. am i crazy to think that i,
> being some what mechanically inclined and motivated, could complete an EV
> conversion that will work reliably and not be something too complicated 
> for
> her to use daily for shopping and taking kids to and from school? and 
> also
> be something that when completed won't need me to fix something on it by 
> the
> end of every week?
> Thanks
>
What you want can't be done. An EV conversion will have issues to be
resolved. This can take several years and some issues never get
resolved and new issues emerge. Most EVs are a work in progress
for their entire life. 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tom, this is unnecessarily pessimistic - I have used my pickup for months 
without having to fix anything, even water the batteries!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Tom Shay" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, November 04, 2007 3:04 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question


>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "John Downs" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, November 04, 2007 10:02 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question
>
>
>> the car i'm building is for my wife to drive who needs a car that's
>> reliable
>> and that she can drive without needing to have to do anything out of the
>> ordenary for it to drive like a normal car. am i crazy to think that i,
>> being some what mechanically inclined and motivated, could complete an EV
>> conversion that will work reliably and not be something too complicated
>> for
>> her to use daily for shopping and taking kids to and from school? and
>> also
>> be something that when completed won't need me to fix something on it by
>> the
>> end of every week?
>> Thanks
>>
> What you want can't be done. An EV conversion will have issues to be
> resolved. This can take several years and some issues never get
> resolved and new issues emerge. Most EVs are a work in progress
> for their entire life.
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.503 / Virus Database: 269.15.19/1105 - Release Date: 
> 11/2/2007 11:04 AM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've gotta' agree with Joe. The point I was trying to
make is that if you pinch pennies, and don't know
enough, you'll have more issues to fix or resolve. 
They are do-able, though!

Gas burners have things go wrong too, and look how
long they've been around. My Honda Odyssey is
considered highly reliable, but ask me about my
cracked exhaust manifold; my faulty ignition switch;
my load proportioning valve causing rotors to wear
prematurely...

Some people choose not to resolve those niggling
details on their EV. Soon they're for sale on the EV
trading post, and someone _else_ ultimately resolves
them.

(;-p



> --- joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Tom, this is unnecessarily pessimistic - I have used
> > my pickup for months
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John Downs wrote:
> > I'm also in the process of deciding which chassis to use for my first
> > conversion.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> > Lee Hart wrote:
> -snip-
> > This EV list is a fantastic resource. Without it, you'd be forced to
> > rely on your buddies Moe Larry and Curly for advice/support. They only
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I disagree with his pessimism as well. It CAN be done. 1.5+ years on the Electrabishi with a switch to flooded cells and
watering them every couple months.

Oh yeah, and changing my summer/winter tires. Thats the worst pain. ;-)

Oh yeah, after 14 months the original starting battery from the donor finally died from cycle charging running the lights and
heater fan. Other than these things, its reliable and uncomplicated, and gets me to work every day 

Mike,
Anchorage, Ak.

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On
> Behalf Of joe
> Sent: Sunday, November 04, 2007 3:27 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question
>
>
> Tom, this is unnecessarily pessimistic - I have used my pickup for months
> without having to fix anything, even water the batteries!
>
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Tom Shay" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, November 04, 2007 3:04 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question
>
>
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "John Downs" <[email protected]>
> > To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> > Sent: Sunday, November 04, 2007 10:02 AM
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle question
> >
> >
> >> the car i'm building is for my wife to drive who needs a car that's
> >> reliable
> >> and that she can drive without needing to have to do anything out of the
> >> ordenary for it to drive like a normal car. am i crazy to think that i,
> >> being some what mechanically inclined and motivated, could complete an EV
> >> conversion that will work reliably and not be something too complicated
> >> for
> >> her to use daily for shopping and taking kids to and from school? and
> >> also
> >> be something that when completed won't need me to fix something on it by
> >> the
> >> end of every week?
> >> Thanks
> >>
> > What you want can't be done. An EV conversion will have issues to be
> > resolved. This can take several years and some issues never get
> > resolved and new issues emerge. Most EVs are a work in progress
> > for their entire life.
> >
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> >
> >
> > --
> > No virus found in this incoming message.
> > Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> > Version: 7.5.503 / Virus Database: 269.15.19/1105 - Release Date:
> > 11/2/2007 11:04 AM
> >
> >
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello John,

The vehicles I pick, either ICE's or for a conversion to a EV, is the ones 
that you be able to replace parts on that vehicle 30 to 50 years from now. 
These type of vehicles is the type that can be modified to any configuration 
you want. You can even gut the whole works and install any type of panels, 
glass, weather stripping, suspension systems, braking systems and interiors.

The indications I use is to page through car magazines, vehicle parts 
listings and maintenance manuals that show you ease of maintenance and how 
long it takes to replace a item, plus what it cost. There is car magazines 
that is specific to one vehicle.

If the replacement part or item can only be replace by the original 
manufacture, that may cost 8 times then it should, then I stay way from that 
vehicle, no matter if it's a ICE or something else.

Another indication is that the high quality after markets will not list 
certain years of vehicles that they will not handle any parts for. It 
because people do not want that type of vehicle.

You can go through a listing of parts of equipment starting in the 50's and 
go up to the present time. For each type of vehicle, they may be years that 
everybody seems to skip, so that the vehicle I will not choose.

Go to a news stand that sells magazines, and see if your vehicle is listed. 
Page through some car magazines and see if any of them list the vehicle you 
are looking at.

Here are some sources:

Hemmings Motor News  www.hemming.com
Performance Suspension Technology www.p-s-t.com
Air Ride Technologies www.ridetech.com
JEGS High Performance jegs.com
Summit Performance summitracing.com

National Parts Depot - Must call 1-800-874-7595 to request a catalog that is 
specific to the vehicle which will send it to you free.

A catalog and/or magazine that may be specific to that one vehicle, If there 
is none, that I stay away from that vehicle.

I tend to stay with the classic type of cars, because more people tend to 
buy more parts for these and these companies will handle original 
manufacture items if you want to restore to a concurs condition (exact 
condition as it left the factory) or you can get a a reproduction that in 
some cases are better then the original.

Then on the EV side, look for EV kits from Electro Auto, EV Source, EV 
parts, EV America and many others to see what vehicles the kits are design 
for.

Roland








> > John Downs wrote:
> > > I'm also in the process of deciding which chassis to use for my first
> > > conversion.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,
Thank you for your thoughtful response. you are the only one who even
touched the volvo 240 question! i think my big hangups are power steering
and break boosters. For my first conversion (not that I'm planning more
already, converting 2 little boys to well adjusted adults is a project in
it's self) I'd like it to be as straight forward as possible and for that
reason, despite my wife's need for 5 seats and 4 doors, the VW is still on
the table...

i'm well aware of the engine rebuild learning curve, just ask my old '81
yamaha 650, that i rebuilt to fix a leaky head gasket and wound up with a
gushing head gasket!!.

so all signs are pointing to the tried and true VW rabbit

btw, a '93 cabriolet only weighs (curb) 40 lbs less than a '96 saturn s
series 4 door!

and Bob, thanks again. i will definately start checking the ev traiding
post.

and mike thank you also for your sources for parts... i think that there are
enough saturn s series out on the road that there will be parts to pick from
for some time to come.



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > John Downs wrote:
> > > I'm also in the process of deciding which chassis to use for my first
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John Downs wrote:
> > Lee,
> > Thank you for your thoughtful response.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tom Shay Said "What you want can't be done."

I don't know about the rest of you guys but I converter my Z car and it
has been very easy to use and maintain(knock on wood). It could use more
attention than I give it, but it is so simple, it just works. Maybe
because I listened to this list for a while before I converted and used
the best I could afford at the time. Zilla 1K, Warp9

The areas where I had difficulty are where I tried to skimp. The vacuum
pump, water pump, and dc-dc and mounting the zilla out in the elements.
Once I replaced them and put the zilla in a box, I haven't had problems.

Recommendations:
waterpump and radiator from http://www.evsource.com/
IOTA dc-dc
Made for EV vacuum pump, I got lucky on that one, a sample :-( 
can't do that again.

A kit would help minimize surprizes.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just to lend my voice to those who say an EV can be a trouble-free source o=
f transport-
=

I bought my Bug used and abused from a couple in NJ. The fundamental engin=
eering was solid but these people didn't build the car. They also didn't ma=
intain it. They just drove it until it had a range of 2 miles.
=

I did fight with it a bit in the first 2-3 months of ownership to get in ba=
ck in fighting trim. Now it's positively boring! I've added water to the ba=
tteries twice since early March. I drive it at least 30 miles per day. On r=
eserve duty weekends, 60 miles per day. Highway miles and in town.
=

4,500 miles and counting.
=

Rich A.
________________________________________________________________
=

Message: 10Date: Sun, 4 Nov 2007 16:26:32 -0800From: "joe" <[email protected]=
om>Subject: Re: [EVDL] choosing a vehicle questionTo: "Electric Vehicle Dis=
cussion List" <[email protected]>Message-ID: <006501c81f42$84e4f840$c0e7b64=
[email protected]>Content-Type: text/plain; format=3Dflowed; charset=3D"iso-8859-1";r=
eply-type=3Doriginal Tom, this is unnecessarily pessimistic - I have used m=
y pickup for months without having to fix anything, even water the batterie=
s! Joseph H. Strubhar Web: www.gremcoinc.com E-mail: [email protected]
_________________________________________________________________
Windows Live Hotmail and Microsoft Office Outlook =96 together at last. =
Get it now.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA102225181033.aspx?pid=3DCL10062=
6971033
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

